# Arg!!! Problem at Square One PJs that I need help with.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, I've just lost it. So I've been working for PJs Square One for a year now and in that year things have improved quite a bit. I still have a long way to go but at least I'm getting there. I've worked extra hours and even worked my self so sick I was in the hospital for a while. Now yesterday the CEO was in and talking to my boss and my boss took credit for the majority of the work I've been doing. My boss has gone so far as to say he wont deal with any of the live items any more and that I have to be responsible for everything, including reptiles. What the heck should I do?????


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Honestly,

Ask for more money or leave to another store. 

You have a pretty good list of referrals on this site that would help you get a job somewhere else. If your that valuable to the store they won't let you go easily.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

be careful what you post online. Look up the facebook/car dealership case in BC recently.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> be careful what you post online. Look up the facebook/car dealership case in BC recently.


Oh I know. This isn't too bad though. I'm just mad that someone else took credit for my work and want advice on how to deal with it. I'm not slamming the company or pissing off someone that can fire me. He can make my life difficult but he does that already by not doing much, if any work.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Brent,

with your experience in the industry, you'd be off to a new job in no time if you do end up making THE choice. There's not much you could do to improve the situation but see how things will go later on. Do remember that we will be the most supportive bunch out here in the event that this job continues downhill.

Leon


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Your boss is the GSM or supervisor? No matter, don’t worry, people who take credit or advantage of other colleague won’t last long. Eventually, they’ll get caught and the CEO will find out you are the one who puts in the hard work and dedication, trust me he/she is very smart. Keep up the good work and you’ll get there, you’ll find your opportunity. If you leave now, then all your hard work will go toward your boss. You’ll find your way hang in there.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

PJs isn't your typical "corporation". The CEO...well...hmmm...uhhh...yeah.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

wtac said:


> PJs isn't your typical "corporation". The CEO...well...hmmm...uhhh...yeah.


you took the words right out of my mouth, Wil


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha! I was just going to say....

Omg Brent, the manager rotation at my old Pj's was shocking and then we experienced two stores slammed into one location. The manger basically made it very difficult for a lot of the old staff.. I knew my days had been numbered that's for sure. 

I am so sorry you are dealing with this, its totally up to you if you can ride it out or not. I usually stay and try things out for a year but once you get a hint of how things are run you have to sort out your priorities. :/ Never makes it easy when you can't trust people.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have had experience with this and once you smell the rat you need to draft up an escape plan and start looking. I myself have always been too stupid to do this and end up training my replacement  D'oh

You have fish shipping contacts so maybe you can start doing some stuff on the side until you find something else? No idea how that could/would work


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is this the Hagen folks or a different and separate group? I've heard stuff 



wtac said:


> PJs isn't your typical "corporation". The CEO...well...hmmm...uhhh...yeah.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Do you have any colleagues who can back up your story or write you letters of reference?

Start looking elsewhere . . . with experience and a good record, you should do fine.


----------



## impalass (May 5, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't quit. It's always better to be employed when looking for a new position.

Been in your shoes, my biggest challenge was keeping my emotions in check, and using my brain.

Take on your new resposibilitys with a smile, the jerk does not need to know how angry you are yet. Bring up the $$ issue, but at the very least, get an official new job title, looks better on yout resume.

If this person is not totally stupid he'll realise what an asset you are and want to keep you, or he's a complete loser and will be gone sooner or later. It may be worth hanging in their.

Whatever you choise, good luck.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

^^^ This for sure!! You can make it work.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

having an untitled promotion and being paid the same?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

impalass said:


> Whatever you do, don't quit. It's always better to be employed when looking for a new position.
> 
> Been in your shoes, my biggest challenge was keeping my emotions in check, and using my brain.
> 
> ...


This is good advice and I'm going to go with it. I'll just encourage anyone that comes into our store to share their thought on how they are taken care of with head office. That way if I realy am doing a good job they will know and if he realy isn't doing a good job they will know.

Thanks everyone for your support!!! When the department is finaly mine I will be doing up some new deals just for people on this site.

Brent.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*job blues*

i think thats a great idea brent , when u talk to people who come to visit u , just remind them to give u a pat on the back by emailing or phone calls to head office at the end of the day some one will see that its u working your ass off and not a shmuck who can only take credit becuz they suk large .unfortunatly there are people out there who do this for a living thats why they are where they are cuz they walk all over people who let them. start making yourself accountable.get letters or referals from your contacts to let your ceo know that its u whos actually setting things up and not him . 
i hope i dont steer u wrong . my motto is smile and wave when u are pissed . walk away and think it out before u snap.
good luck 
tom


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I would say you are actually in a good position. Managers that take credit for the work of others are fairly common but they don't usually last too long. This person needs you in order to keep looking good so it puts you in a good negotiating position. You can flex your muscle a little bit. Just remember that you are your own product. Don't do anything that will damage your reputation even with this guy.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

It sounds like you're doing some interesting things over there, Brent, and I like that you're using this forum as a spring-board for ideas and as a method of connecting with your customers. I would caution you, though, to watch what you put on here because once it's said, it's the property of search engines forever. Remember that despite the actions of one crappy manager, you are representing a brand that is much larger than you. As long as you are using PJs as an employer and an opportunity to gain the experience in the industry that you are obviously passionate about, you owe it to them to remain professional.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

bcarlos said:


> It sounds like you're doing some interesting things over there, Brent, and I like that you're using this forum as a spring-board for ideas and as a method of connecting with your customers. I would caution you, though, to watch what you put on here because once it's said, it's the property of search engines forever. Remember that despite the actions of one crappy manager, you are representing a brand that is much larger than you. As long as you are using PJs as an employer and an opportunity to gain the experience in the industry that you are obviously passionate about, you owe it to them to remain professional.


+1 to this.

PJ's has a long history of rewarding mediocrity and diminishing the enthusiastic. It has been this way as long as the man with the mustache and cowboy boots has been at the helm. There are numerous, too numerous to count, examples of ones who have left due to the inequities of working for the clown trigger. It may get better, it may get worse....

I would make a new user name for your own personal posts and only use the pj's inferred one as a medium for advertising. You never know who is out there especially on a public forum.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*job blues*

i agree with hs . use this as a profesional forum for your store , keep it professional , make another name for personal stuff with out refering to the "pjs " name , just to protect yourself . 
again 
good luck 
tom


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

(Haaa... dexter.. <3)

Yea I would defiantly agree with H_s's post.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

And trust me, Harold and Wilson know all about what you are going through Brent!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

There's always an a.........e somewhere in this world! Look on the bright side Brent...you are doing a fantabulous job at keeping the fish/reptiles alive and well and making money for the store. Dippsy there will get what's coming to him/her in due time, mark my words!

Want me to call your head office and tell them just how helpful you are???


----------

